# Fish paprikash -carp recipe from Croatia



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2006)

Fis Paprikas (Spicy Fish Stew with paprika spice) [SIZE=-1]*We will use about two pounds (1 kg) of fresh water fish (i.e. carp). *
*Cut off head and tail from the fish. Chop about 1 pound (1/2 kg) of onion and add in the hot oil in pot for about more then gallon, cut the head and tail from the fish and place into a large pot. Add some hot peppers and let simmer for about an hour and a half. Add parsley band salt and pepper to taste and let the stock sit. *
*Chop another 1lb (1/2 kg) of onion, seasoning and fry in a pan until golden brown. Add it to the stock and put one cup tomato paste and one cup diced tomato. Now add the fish cut into larger pieces, add red paprika, (5-6 tbsp). Salt to taste. After 20 minutes add one cup white vine. Cook until the fish is done. Paprikas is usually served with flat noodles. Cook the noodles separately and add to the paprikas just before serving. *
*This soup must be tick from onion and tomato paste, don't add to much water, soup must just cover the fish. White vine helps that fish stay in one piece.*[/SIZE]
When you have cat fish it's good to mix other kind of fish from rivers or lakes special cat fish. 
I', original from Croatia, province Slavonia, near to Hungary and Danube river. I have many recipes and I would like to share with the others. This kind of fish soup we prepare outside, special when we are on fishing from fresh fish and water from river, (our rivers it's clean without pollution). When you have any question just ask, I would like to share my experience and my recipes.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2006)

We prepare carp fish with onion and potato or rice in the owen, or breaded frying in deep oil serving with potato salad.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.tomats.net/inde.php?The+Food+of+Vojvodina
You can see the description of the food and pictures, second when you like the easy way to prepare this dish, have ready mixture for fish paprikash, you have to add oil, water, wine and tomato with fish, International market on Inkster Rd and 5 Mile Rd, have this on sale for 1.99 $, for this amount you need two paks. Name is Fant-Podravka Riblja juha.


----------

